
Who Are We at War With? That’s Classified - rosser
https://www.propublica.org/article/who-are-we-at-war-with-thats-classified
======
eip
It is patently impossible to discuss social engineering or the automation of a
society, i.e., the engineering of social automation systems (silent weapons)
on a national or worldwide scale without implying extensive objectives of
social control and destruction of human life, i.e., slavery and genocide.

This manual is in itself an analog declaration of intent. Such a writing must
be secured from public scrutiny. Otherwise, it might be recognized as a
technically formal declaration of domestic war. Furthermore, whenever any
person or group of persons in a position of great power and without full
knowledge and consent of the public, uses such knowledge and methodologies for
economic conquest - it must be understood that a state of domestic warfare
exists between said person or group of persons and the public.

All science is merely a means to an end. The means is knowledge. The end is
control. Beyond this remains only one issue: Who will be the beneficiary?

The public might instinctively feel that something is wrong, but that is
because of the technical nature of the silent weapon, they cannot express
their feeling in a rational way, or handle the problem with intelligence.
Therefore, they do not know how to cry for help, and do not know how to
associate with others to defend themselves against it.

When a silent weapon is applied gradually, the public adjusts/adapts to its
presence and learns to tolerate its encroachment on their lives until the
pressure (psychological via economic) becomes too great and they crack up.

Therefore, the silent weapon is a type of biological warfare. It attacks the
vitality, options, and mobility of the individuals of a society by knowing,
understanding, manipulating, and attacking their sources of natural and social
energy, and their physical, mental, and emotional strengths and weaknesses.

------
codgercoder
Oceania, Eastasia, and/or Eurasia :-)

